# [RISOLTO] Segnale wireless con RaLink RT2561/RT61

## k01

Salve a tutti, ho installato e configurato la mia scheda wireless RaLink RT2561/RT61 con i gentoo-sources 2.6.31-r10 per accedere ad una rete con cifratura WEP, ho installato il firmware in /lib/firmware e per avviarla lancio i comandi

iwconfig wlan0 essid nomessid key s:chiavewep && dhcpcd wlan0

tutto funziona correttamente se sto di fianco all'access point, ma se mi sposto nella stanza in cui il compuer dovrebbe stare il segnale è scarso, la connessione cade, e certe volte non riesco neanche ad ottenere l'indirizzo tramite dhcp. il problema è che su windows tutto funziona correttamente, il segnale è intorno al 60%, e anche con gentoo iwconfig mostra "link quality: 42/70" all'incirca, ma a quanto pare a lui non basta.

c'è qualche trucchetto per migliorare la ricezione del segnale sotto linux? qualche comando o qualche software che renderebbe la connessione più stabile?

grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglio   :Smile: 

----------

## k01

ho risolto utilizzando la cifratura WPA e l'utilizzo di wpa_supplicant, grazie comunque, si può chiudere  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ho risolto utilizzando la cifratura WPA e l'utilizzo di wpa_supplicant, grazie comunque, si può chiudere 

 

Ciao Extremer, anche io uso una scheda Ralink rt61 e tutto e' ok fino alla rilevazione della scheda e dell'access point con iwlist wlan0 scan....

Ho un access point Zyxel G570S e uso il kernel 2.6.34-r1 con il modulo rt61 compilato nel kernel.

Potresti darmi delle dritte su wpa_supplicant e la sua configurazione. Grazie in anticipo

----------

## k01

se non hai esigenze particolari e hai installato un ambiente grafico puoi semplicemente ricorre a un network manager come wicd.

altrimenti da riga di comando ci sono due strade, puoi richiamare wpa_supplicant tramite script di avvio nella forma net.wlan0, oppure eseguendolo manualmente. in entrambi i casi devi avere un wpa_supplicant.conf del tipo:

```

network={

        ssid="essid_tua_rete"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="tua_password"

        priority=1

}
```

inoltre se vuoi richiamarlo in automatico all'avvio in /etc/conf.d/net devi impostare

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"
```

e poi eseguire

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

assumendo che utilizzi dhcp e la tua interfaccia si chiami wlan0. in questo modo all'avvio si connette automaticamente all'access point selezionato.

se invece preferisci richiamarlo manualmente:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwconfig wlan0 essid tua_rete

# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /tuo_wpa_supplicant.conf -d

# dhcpcd wlan0
```

ovviamente se utilizzi un network manager come detto all'inizio tutto questo non ti serve, devi anche rimuovere il link /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

----------

## effeuno

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> se non hai esigenze particolari e hai installato un ambiente grafico puoi semplicemente ricorre a un network manager come wicd.
> 
> altrimenti da riga di comando ci sono due strade, puoi richiamare wpa_supplicant tramite script di avvio nella forma net.wlan0, oppure eseguendolo manualmente. in entrambi i casi devi avere un wpa_supplicant.conf del tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A questo punto il comando mi spara fuori una serie di messaggi di configurazione, apparentemente senza errori

e termina con:

```

...

...

..

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick
```

Rimane poi il cursore lampeggiante e non mi torna al PROMPT !!!!!

Non posso andare avanti

N.B. La spia Link della scheda rimane comunque accesa!!!!!

Idea al riguardo?

Grazie Extremer in anticipo

----------

## effeuno

Posto il risultato del comando:

```
andromeda # wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='WIFI_Denver'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: f0:7d:68:74:1c:09

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

Cached scan results are empty - not posting

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     57 49 46 49 5f 44 65 6e 76 65 72                  WIFI_Denver     

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 317 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa SSID 'WIFI_Denver'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa ssid='WIFI_Denver' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa ssid='WIFI_Denver'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa (SSID='WIFI_Denver' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=19

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=24

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 88 d2 20 3f 14 da 87 bb c7 e5 e0 e8 31 01 60 6d b9 0b 43 6f b6 b2 bd 6d 7f a3 47 f0 f1 ba e3 0c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 07 ac c4 5e e4 6e e7 e1 d3 0e d6 1d 8d b2 78 fb 32 5a 38 ef 24 7a ff e7 ae 56 60 20 72 60 d9 ef

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=f0:7d:68:74:1c:09 A2=00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 67

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 88 d2 20 3f 14 da 87 bb c7 e5 e0 e8 31 01 60 6d b9 0b 43 6f b6 b2 bd 6d 7f a3 47 f0 f1 ba e3 0c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 21 f3 54 ac 67 cc 78 d9 c0 05 3a 2f f8 ad 06 cc

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: WPA IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x391 (ver=1 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 59 56 00 df 86 3f 91 6c b2 48 3e 68 ed 07 3a de c6 5d 00 8a 84 e5 40 8d 57 d5 d4 fc bc 3a 2c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): de c6 5d 00 8a 84 e5 40 8d 57 d5 d4 fc bc 3a 2e

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 74 53 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ba 52 91 5f 11 9a 71 67 d7 be f8 f2 5b e7 91 28

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=32).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 74 53 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:19:cb:4d:59:aa

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x391 (ver=1 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 59 56 00 df 86 3f 91 6c b2 48 3e 68 ed 07 3a de c6 5d 00 8a 84 e5 40 8d 57 d5 d4 fc bc 3a 2c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): de c6 5d 00 8a 84 e5 40 8d 57 d5 d4 fc bc 3a 2e

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 74 53 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ba 52 91 5f 11 9a 71 67 d7 be f8 f2 5b e7 91 28

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick
```

...e poi rimane in attesa non tornando al prompt   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## k01

si, mi sono dimenticato di precisarlo ma quello è il comportamento normale   :Laughing: 

comunque sia il comando viene eseguito correttamente, e sei autenticato con l'access point, lo si capisce dalla riga:

```
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED
```

a questo punto puoi passare su un altro terminale ed eseguire dhcpcd, oppure aggiungere & come ultimo argomento di wpa_supplicant per eseguirlo in background, e una volta "AUTHENTICATED" puoi premere invio per far ricomparire il prompt ed eseguire dhcpcd  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> si, mi sono dimenticato di precisarlo ma quello è il comportamento normale  
> 
> comunque sia il comando viene eseguito correttamente, e sei autenticato con l'access point, lo si capisce dalla riga:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok funziona tutto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.. avevo aggiunto esattamente & come tu dicevi, ma avevo un problema di dhcpcd..... Risolto anche quello.

L'unica cosa "noiosa" e' che devo stpoppare /etc/net.eth0..... per il momento   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Grazie di tutto.

P.S. ho investito un Euro sul portatile e 15 Euro per la scheda wireless PCMCIA.

Grazie a Gentoo mi sembrano soldi spesi bene ( oltre al divertimento per imparare.....)

Grazie ancora   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

